# S: Simatic Software S7 Trial



## Josef (5 Februar 2006)

Suche die Simatic Software S7 Trial zu Kaufen!

cu
Josef


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Februar 2006)

Hallo, 

da gibt es ein Buch vom Franzisverlag, leider ist mir der Titel im Moment nicht bekannt. "IEC-61131 ... " oder so. Das Buch gibts auch bei Conrad Elektronik. 
Dort sind drei CDs enthalten mit diversem Step7 trial zeugs. 

mfG. klaly


----------



## Rengel (14 Februar 2006)

Du kannst sie bei Siemens bestellen.

Lies mal hier:

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/skm/frameset.asp?url=%2FWW%2Fllisapi%2Edll%2F21953245%3Ffunc%3Dll%26objId%3D21953245%26objaction%3Dcsopen%26siteid%3Dcseus%26aktprim%3D0%26skm%3D1%26lang%3Dde〈=de&Query=step7&SearchArea=downl&id=21953245&F11Marker=false&siteid=cseus&query2=&modelled=Step+7


----------

